# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Trommelvliesbuisjes - Artikel

## Leontien

> *Wanneer wordt een trommelvliesbuisje geplaatst?*
> Indien de buis van Eustachius niet goed werkt, ontstaat onderdruk in het middenoor, waardoor het trommelvlies naar binnen wordt getrokken. Door de onderdruk kan het slijmvlies in het middenoor geïrriteerd raken en vocht afscheiden waardoor het middenoor gevuld raakt met vocht in plaats van met lucht. Hierdoor kunnen klachten ontstaan van een vol drukkend gevoel in het oor en soms van pijn; hevige pijn kan veroorzaakt worden door een ontsteking van dit vocht (middenoorontsteking). Tevens treedt gehoorverlies op, omdat de geluidstrillingen door de aanwezige vloeistof gedempt worden. Ook kan het gedrag van uw kind veranderen: het kan gaan schreeuwen en in zichzelf gekeerd raken. 
> Bij kinderen tussen de twee en zes jaar komt deze aandoening veelvuldig voor; de afwijking is bijna altijd dubbelzijdig.


Bron: kno.nl

----------


## Matajafe

Absolute topper op het gebied van de KNO is dr. Ysewyn te Antwerpen. Heeft in het Academisch Ziekenhuis van Leiden gewerkt. Superaardige en getalenteerd KNO-arts. Neemt tijd voor zijn patiënten en geeft duidelijke uitleg.

----------

